

The Economist names Paul Buchheit 2011 Computing and Telecom Award winner - brlewis
http://www.economistconferences.co.uk/press-release/economist-names-paul-buchheit-its-2011-computing-and-telecommunications-innovation-awa

======
bjtitus
Well deserved. I think the list of achievements speaks for itself.

Congrats Paul!

------
narag
Congratulations!

